# did i make a mistake?



## NeoPho (Dec 11, 2011)

I saved up some money to buy a new DSLR my previouse Nikon D40 I got at a yardsale for 60$ broke =[ I consider mysef a suuuuuper newbie. I would just shoot my cam and I didn't know what iso, apertures or any other things were. And I wondered why my pics looked ****ty. Well I saved up some money and made the switch to Canon and purchased a Rebel t3i. I mean it feels good to me and I am a super beginner at that. I was gonna go with a Nikon D7000 but I was on a budget in the end. So I ended up spending $1000 for the starter kit and an extra 50mm portrait lens, 8gb memory card, and a case. Do you guys think I should return it or should I just go ahead and learn on that and then upgrade in the future.


JUST HEARING BAD STUFF ABOUT THE T3I is giving me buyers remorse.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Dec 11, 2011)

don't listen to people. 

take that t3i (which is a decent entry level dslr) and shoot. people may complain about the camera, but they forget about the person using the camera. practice and learn exposure.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm just curious as why you switched brands if you already had lenses and hands on experience with Nikon.  Just because you couldn't get a D7000 is no reason to switch, unless there was some other reason you didn't like Nikon.  You could have easily gotten a used but like new D90 for $500-600.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 11, 2011)

What lens was/is on the $60 Nikon?


----------



## belial (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong about the t3i. You will hear bad things about all these beginners cameras. It's because beginners need something to blame for their failures


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 11, 2011)

I never invested in lenses. I didn't even pay attention to what lens it had. Like I said I got it at a yardsale as is. I sent the brokeb D40 to ma cousin to get it fixed for himself. It like I'm starting fresh. Since I was just shooting like watever. Now I'm taking the time to learn all the technical stuff about photography. Its my passion in life =]


----------



## Dillard (Dec 11, 2011)

The only reason to switch now is to stick with the Nikon brand. If you want to shoot Canon stick with what you have. Learn, invest, have fun. But if you really want to shoot Nikon, switch now before you invest into it making it less practical.


----------



## Crollo (Dec 12, 2011)

I think you'll find Nikon may be a slightly better choice in the end due to the sheer fact that the lens compatibility goes all the way back to the Nikon F, however Canon EOS was only introduced in the late 80's\early 90's.

I'm personally an avid Canon user but that's because I didn't really have a choice so I'm stuck with Canon.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 12, 2011)

Ford vs. Chevy, its on again


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 12, 2011)

Took some stuning pics this mornin that made me realize I made the right choice =]


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 12, 2011)

The T3i is a great camera. You are only REALLY hearing the nightmares because you are worrying about it now. It's a big purchase!!! You will love it and you will be able to do everything you imagine right now and more.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 12, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> The T3i is a great camera. You are only REALLY hearing the nightmares because you are worrying about it now. It's a big purchase!!! You will love it and you will be able to do everything you imagine right now and more.



True story. Its a matter of preference, and only that. Its just convenient to choose wisely in the beginning, because its EXPENSIVE to switch years down the road haha


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a Nikon guy and I actually think that the T3i is the best value going right now.  Yes, Nikon has better lens compatibility, but are you really going to buy used lenses from the 80s?


----------



## jaomul (Dec 12, 2011)

It also seems that the horror stories end up on the net more than the good points. Your camera is fine but all items bought can be second guessed afterwards. The Nikon D7000 that you mentioned will also have bad reports on the net if you look, yet that also is a well regarded camera. In use if compared, not many would be able to tell you side by side which camera took which shot if they both were used correctly


----------



## NeoPho (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone =] I looooove my camera and I'm getting the hang of manual mode so I'm exited. Looking foward to posting some of my work&hellip; I've been taking some portraits with pro lookin results so I'm ubber stoked!

Thnk you


----------



## SimplyShane (Dec 23, 2011)

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Eersel (Dec 23, 2011)

The quality of glass is mainly what you should focus on. T3i's are great!

I got my start with a simple XTi at the time (when it was new) and it really laid the groundwork for my business now.


----------

